# What road bike/ shop for commuting and audax in West Midlands?



## mark i (4 May 2009)

Hi,

New to this forum. I have been returning to cycling for around a year now, mainly as a commute. Basically I cycle to the station on a Brompton, then cycle again at the far end. On occasion I get my mountain bike home, train to work, then cycle all the way home (15 miles).

To cut a long story short I want to start cycling the whole way there and back, and also start looking to ride some longer distances, with potentially the view to a Lands End - John o'Groats effort next year.

I am looking for a road bike, with potential for mudguards, and a light rack on the rear, although I can be persuaded that a rucksack will do the job on the cummute!

Any thoughts as to good bike shops in the midlands would also be good. I have heard of Birmingham City Cycles, any other recomendations would be useful!

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Dave5N (5 May 2009)

Two Wheels near stourbridge are ok. Maybe Fred Williams. Harborne Cyle Surgery. MAYBE Halesowen Cycles.

Can't think of any others I'd associate my name with.

Pu the weight on the bike not yer back. A rucksack is a v. bad idea.

Good luck. You'll have fun.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 May 2009)

Second vote for Fred Williams on Snow Hill in Wolverhampton. I always found them very friendly and helpful.


----------



## lifeson (12 May 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Second vote for Fred Williams on Snow Hill in Wolverhampton. I always found them very friendly and helpful.


Fred Williams seem to be quite expensive of late and are gaining a bad reputation £35 for a pro race  your havin a larf


----------



## l4dva (12 May 2009)

Red Kite Cycles in Solihul are good, as long as you speak to the right person! Some of the im am assuming part time staff are rubbish. 

I got my cross bike from them a few months ago and ive been really impressed with the after sales service so far.


----------



## jiggerypokery (12 May 2009)

Scotts in Hall Green - service is second to non.

Red Kite is a tad... on the pricey side unless you're a dentist.


----------



## mark i (13 May 2009)

Thanks for all your words of advice, time to start looking and trying road bikes in the next week or two! I'll have to let you know how I do!


----------



## Bob (13 May 2009)

> Harborne Cycle Surgery. In Harborne.



Looks like the Harborne Cycle Surgery shop is currently closed:-

http://www.qac.ac.uk/enterprises/cycle.html


----------

